# Minn Kota owners look inside for CHEAP skinny anchor



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I made this out of 4  PVC pieces from lowes. Cost $5. 

1. 3/4 snap T
2. 3/4 by 1inch T
3. 5inch piece of 3/4 pipe
4. 1 threaded 3/4 fitting. 
5. Tie straps (optional)

Glue and screw like in the pics. Then just snap the fitting over your Minn K shaft. 

It will swivel in any direction you need. 

I also bought a 3/4 x 10 foot stab fiberglass rod from Mc Mastercar for $27





































Enjoy the savings 

The Gulf Coast


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's neat, but have you tested it much yet? I don't think it will be strong enough, one good wake and those zip ties will snap or twist out of place. Also I think the PVC won't last long under load. I tried something similar a while back with a transom mounted bracket, it lasted only a few minutes as a stick anchor actually puts a lot of torsional force on a bracket, which is why guys like anytide have to build them so heavy duty.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for reply. It has worked for me. I have not used it in high winds. Just some 8 to 10 mph. I just like to stick it when I jump a fish on the bank.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hope it keeps working, but do yourself a favor and attach a float to the end of your stick, this way if it does break while you are fighting a fish you can recover it if it lays down.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great idea thanks man


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think u should get a patent and make it out of aluminum.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

had the boat out again yesterday.  12-15 mph winds, worked like a champ

Also changed from 3/4x1 T to just a 3/4 T. Tighter fit
The Gulf Coast


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Great thinking out of the box. I wonder, for added support and strength, could you add another mount piece down near the trolling motor (near prop) to slide the pole threw.

This looks great, not expensive but very functional


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Great thinking out of the box. I wonder, for added support and strength, could you add another mount piece down near the trolling motor (near prop) to slide the pole threw.
> 
> This looks great, not expensive but very functional


yea just build the same piece twice.  that would work.  

And yea its REAL $cheap$, but it works


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Inexpensive is a better word. Everything in the boating world costs so much. 
Do you put a rod thru the pipe and push the rod into the mud?
Also, do you use the rub rail for leverage?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Inexpensive is a better word. Everything in the boating world costs so much.
> Do you put a rod thru the pipe and push the rod into the mud?
> Also, do you use the rub rail for leverage?


got a 3/4x10ft solid fiberglass rod for $27

yep just push into the mud, no leverage needed


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool, That sounds great. Several years ago, I purchased 4 aluminum poles from a hardware store where they store concreat supplys. I could attach the poles together or break them down and store them into my carolina skiff hatch. 
Your attachment looks like a fantastic idea. Keep us updated on the upgrades if any.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*update*

I was in 15mph winds and the setup worked perfect. 

just some FYi


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice I'm going to try it out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Nice I'm going to try it out. Thanks for posting.


make sure to change the 3/4 x1 T to just a 3/4 T.  much tighter fit. 

let me know how it works out

Gulf Coast


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Nice I'm going to try it out. Thanks for posting.


did you get the spray rails yet?


----------

